# will be doing the secondary air pump this weekend, i got some questions.



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

im looking for the diy but the sites that i found doesnt really show the steps. i found this site but not so sure if its the same as the audi tt http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/141240.aspx are there any other sites that show how to remove the SAI pump? would i be able to remove the SAI pump with out removing the steering fluid hose and the black bar? thanks!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

You cannot remove the pump w/o removing the crossover bar, there is not enough room (this is assuming coming from the bottom, you might be able to get it from the top but its definitely more work). All you do is unbolt it from the bracket and disconnect the hoses/plug, its nothing complicated


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

how hard is it to remove the bracket? i dont have any power tools. i dont have to remove the steering fluid hose right?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I need to do mine too. take plenty of pics and good notes...post diy.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i just did it last weekend...and i don't think there's any way to remove the bracket unless u have some seriously skinny long arms or tools. the brack has a bolt near the bottom, but also a bolt halfway up the middle of the engine. not reachable (for me at least) from the bottom, or from the top w/o removing the intake manifold... 
I wouldn't bother


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

so i did my air pump today. here the pic from down below. 







\

here's one of my rivets









i didnt have any power tools so this was pain in the behind. the best way and the fastest way to do this is to remove the crossover bar (i didnt totally removed the bar, but just enough to move it so i have more space to work). it is held by 3 bolts on each sides (14mm i think) and 2 more bolts by the middle. then remove the 3 nuts that is holding the pump. when the pump is lose, that's the time i removed the 2 hoses and the electrical connector cause you could move it around to get some space. now that the hoses and connector is off, you could move it around. i used a drill bit to drill the top of the rivet and i used a long nose pliers to clean of the top before using another screw to use it as a punch.









when the rivet is out, you could just pull it off or use a pliers to pull it off. rotate the pump and maneuver it (one of the hoses is in the way, i think its a power steering hose) to get to the other rivets and do the same on all of them. and install the pump back. here's the pic after install.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

sooooo you actually didn't take the pump out?


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

nope. i tried to remove the bracket but i didnt have any allen wrench that is long enough. so after some trying, i gave it a try to just rotate and maneuver the pump without removing the pump.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Awesome. Any pics of removing the cross bar? did you need a lift or just jackstands?


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

i didnt have any jackstands, i borrowed one of those rhino ramps from someone. i didnt get to take pics of the crossbar since i was so concentrated on the pump. there's like a plastic liner that is held by 2 nuts on the passenger side, remove that for easier access on the bolts of the crossbar. when i got bolts off, i loosened one of the silicone hoses that is connected crossbar (i loosened the one on the driver side) and then i removed the silicone hose on the passenger side so i could pull the crossbar and moved it out of the way of the pump. by the way, i didnt tottaly removed the cross bar cause im afraid that it might be hard to install back again due to limited space so i just loosened it and moved it out of the way. i used an extension for the socket to reach the bolts on both side. i think i used 14mm socket.


----------

